# Ridiculous Bass/SubWoofer Test Music!



## MahiMahiMahi

2am - slightly stoopid

only for testing the "hell" out of it


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byL0yA1Pl5Q


----------



## TheLastPriest

The "Dead Presidents" song "Hip Hop"

its the first song I use to test bass


----------



## De-Zant

http://www.youtube.com/expertofsound


----------



## 9099

Markus Kienzl - Dundy Lion (Tune from midnight club:los angeles)

Don't know if that is the most sudwoofer-heavy tune I know... But it comes close.


----------



## SKI_VT

Tryin out all these,
So far 2am Is the most bad ass!


----------



## exileschild

bassotronics - bass i love you


----------



## Socom

You Tube





Best one imho.


----------



## myerz635

Young Jeezy - Put On....always use that song to test out my subs


----------



## aroc91

You Tube


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Socom* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9naVgzmAy9E

Best one imho.

Damn!
It sent papers flying thru my Room XD


----------



## Shogon

911, Superfast Jellyfish, and Hongkongaton by Gorillaz have some good bass, if you want to get extreme Goblins by Lil' Wayne n Da Whip by Andre Nickatina.


----------



## SKI_VT

I plan on using these for my upstairs neighbors








They like to jump around at 2 in the morning :/


----------



## Higgins

Another bass test.


You Tube


----------



## hometoast

Wish I was at home where youtube wasn't blocked.

Check out some Starkey, Benga, Skream, Excision, Datsik.


----------



## wr3ck3dm1nd

You Tube


----------



## Skaterboydale

It's an odd one, but Katy Perry - Waking up in vegas









Has some great bass rolls, and rythm.


----------



## burton560

Shots!


----------



## KarmaKiller

You Tube


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wr3ck3dm1nd* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQp5l4-sfFA

Wow!
I lol'ed Hard









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP5qLPAvIeY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGCc0WqvVT4

These are some good ones


----------



## Geemaa

I've always used the one you posted OP, so dirty. But lately I've been using a dub step song


You Tube


----------



## jNSK

Epidemic by Neucore. The sub bass frequencies throughout are enough to test your subwoofer, if it can't handle the lowest frequency then it isn't worth much.


You Tube


----------



## SKI_VT

These are the Speakers i have,
Not the best in the world but they're free and good enough for me








http://www.alteclansing.com/ae/us/ar...nvt/vs4121blk/

What do you guys think of them?


----------



## airplaneman

Sub'd for future use


----------



## nitesoul

C-Murder yall heard of me


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Sub'd for future use









Yea im Gonna Put all these songs on my Ipod Just in case i need them on the go








I really din't expect the amount of songs you guys are listing! I love it!!


----------



## Geemaa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SKI_VT* 
These are the Speakers i have,
Not the best in the world but they're free and good enough for me








http://www.alteclansing.com/ae/us/ar...nvt/vs4121blk/

What do you guys think of them?

Can't argue with free mate. I have a set of Logitech 5:1 but currently only using 3 speakers because I moved and the others aren't with me. All these songs still sound so filthy


----------



## obsidian86

here is a few i enjoy to flex my sub a bit


You Tube


----------



## GanjaSMK

Master P - Aaah yeah - Real Gangsta


You Tube


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP5qL...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGCc0WqvVT4

Now THAT's the stuff!


----------



## d33r

DMX song from Exit wounds movie lol









  
 You Tube  



 

I dont listen to rap anymore...but it does bump pretty loud


----------



## Mongol

2 Live Crew.

no, I'm not posting vids.


----------



## Chi1

You Tube  



 
 May not be the best song, but its pretty bass heavy.


----------



## mrfajita

THX ultimate subwoofer test. youtube for it.


----------



## weidass

Piano Smasher by Blue Man Group.


----------



## sgr215

Try this, it pretty much has high/mid/low bass all in one song.

  
 You Tube


----------



## ferhat

You Tube


----------



## citruspers

Has anyone mentioned the Chemical Brothers yet? The bass flow in "Under the Influence" is quite extreme.

Anyhow, just some richard durand (starts at 30 secs): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fY9jHXfGYI#t=0m30s

and a bit duller base mixed with highs:


You Tube


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *citruspers* 
Has anyone mentioned the Chemical Brothers yet? The bass flow in "Under the Influence" is quite extreme.

Anyhow, just some richard durand (starts at 30 secs): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fY9jHXfGYI#t=0m30s

and a bit duller base mixed with highs: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y54ABqSOScQ

Yeah, the intro bass drop is pretty intense, made me realise how poorly put together my room was when everything started rattling and shaking


----------



## razr m3

twisted transistor by korn. the intro is almost entirely sub-based


----------



## kora04

You Tube





only if your woofers can handle it!

EDIT:

why is it pronounced like wo-offerrs when its written as wufer.


----------



## Epitope

Chemical Brothers. Under the Influence


You Tube


----------



## captain_clayman

some dubstep.


----------



## 98uk

You Tube





Just pure bass. Might need a higher quality version from somewhere though.


----------



## AutoItKing

Limp Bizkit - Rollin'


----------



## Epitope

NIN 28 ghosts


You Tube


----------



## FearSC549

You Tube


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52QM6d-q0JA

Just pure bass. Might need a higher quality version from somewhere though.

Alex wins...that song is awesome


----------



## teajayyy

You Tube


----------



## Epitope

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SKI_VT* 
These are some good ones









Anything by Bassnectar will be awesome. He played in my city last Wednesday but I had to work... That's the first time I have missed him coming through here in 3 years... He comes around about every 8 months or so.


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain_clayman* 
some dubstep.

this.


You Tube





try this, I love Reso and mt eden


----------



## Bedo

This is a very good test. My favorite dubstep song.


You Tube


----------



## gotasavage2

This --


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFS4zYWxzNA


----------



## Gunfire

UKFDubstep
The Jacka
Psyph Morrison
More Dubstep
Old Kanye West


----------



## Epitope

Just tought of another one.

Aegispolis by Aphex Twin

Skip to 1:15 if you want to get to the bass.


You Tube


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

I was sitting here looking for something to show off my new speakers to my boy and as soon as I look at my computer I see this thread in the "latest discussion" box... weird.


----------



## Mongol

LoL...I'm so immature...


You Tube





Sounds like 'Bass...who farted...'


----------



## digital0ne

You Tube


----------



## SKI_VT

I think i might Turn this Thread into a Audio Test songs


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SKI_VT* 
I think i might Turn this Thread into a Audio Test songs









do ittt







, plus pictures


----------



## alienguts

rofl.
I run a mackie hrs120 with 2 hr624 studio setup. this thread is just up my alley for fun loud bass lines.

the guy that suggested reso and mt eden is onto something too - dubstep is great and some of those producers have such great sounding bass in their tracks.

try some RESO - ONSLAUGHT

what kinda sub you bumping there anyways?


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienguts* 
rofl.
I run a mackie hrs120 with 2 hr624 studio setup. this thread is just up my alley for fun loud bass lines.

the guy that suggested reso and mt eden is onto something too - dubstep is great and some of those producers have such great sounding bass in their tracks.

try some RESO - ONSLAUGHT

what kinda sub you bumping there anyways?

Im bumping an Altec Vs2141BLK System








IT was Free and the Bass is Ridiculous!!!


----------



## SKI_VT

Alright Updated the OP

Now would anyone Care to make us a nice Banner with Woofers and Audio Systems?


----------



## gotasavage2

This has some pretty decent bass


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpk6FTbxvc4&feature=related


----------



## Yumyums

I'll be the first to start I suppose







, I'm rockin a Altec lansing set with 4 speakers and a decent sub










k SKI re-uploaded them


----------



## SadistBlinx

Dam, Wish i had my 5.1 sub setup but i'm moving and it got packed lastnight ><


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yumyums* 
I'll be the first to start I suppose







, I'm rockin a Altec lansing set with 4 speakers and a decent sub

No!
Keep the Pics!


----------



## jfizz84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myerz635* 
Young Jeezy - Put On....always use that song to test out my subs

Bad a$$ song right there. Another one is late night tip by 3-6 mafia. Very low and constant.

EDIT: scrolled up a couple and saw late night tip. ok so Lil Jon- Throw it up but bass line doesn't drop for like 1 minute into song. ridiculous but uplifting intro lil jon style.


----------



## TechRex

california gurls..... My head rumbles to that song









Im playing all these songs great on my $45 headphones. My headphones sound better than the $300 beats by dre headphones.


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

That's it, My weekend project is putting my subwoofer in my room







. I've got a klipsch 10" powered sub <3 that I got for free too







!

I like this thread


----------



## Yumyums

I'm feeling lonely, I'm the only one with pics


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Man this thread is great.

I'm running a M-Audio Studiophile LX4 5.1 system in the office:









And Klipsch KLF-10's in the living room:









Let's just say the house is shaking.

And, man I haven't heard Master P since I was a kid


----------



## Blackhawk4

You Tube





http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/ysgbass/profile/


----------



## alienguts

here I'll post a bump and pics.

sub is active in front and theres another passive 12 underneath. the little bookshelf speakers up top are just sitting there.


----------



## sgr215

I'm using a pair of these:










They are probably older than some people here yet still sound amazing IMHO so I haven't found a reason to upgrade yet.


----------



## F0110111111

i got a set of sony hfi-200's.. bout 800W sound system

my fav, check the artist "modulate".. song "drop" is gooooood


----------



## Make my day

One of my favorite songs:


You Tube


----------



## theonedub

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotasavage2* 
This has some pretty decent bass http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpk6F...eature=related

I was waiting for someone to post that up. People spam that song at car shows cause its full of ridiculous deep bass. Sounds great in my car


----------



## alienguts

lol I started playing that STS9 on on my monitor through HDMI and was like "this literally has no bass" then put output on the headphones that were already on my head and it made a lot more sense.

that 3-6 mafia song is classic bass spam. used to listen to that album in high school. on some acoustic authority system. they don't even exist anymore.


----------



## [GNW] Firedog

Try this one out:


You Tube


----------



## FusionFX

Sounded great when I first heard it over a year ago.


You Tube


----------



## SKI_VT

Anybody got the MtX Jackhammer?








I wanna see that thing in action!


----------



## this n00b again

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alienguts* 
here I'll post a bump and pics.

sub is active in front and theres another passive 12 underneath. the little bookshelf speakers up top are just sitting there.









are those Mackie MR5's ?

if so are those the first Gen or the second Gen?

here's my old setup









Newer setup is: 3x Jl audio 10w6 (first gen) - no pic yet


----------



## [GNW] Firedog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SKI_VT* 
Anybody got the MtX Jackhammer?








I wanna see that thing in action!

Actually, there is a guy here in town where I live that has a nice little jackhammer setup. He was at a car show at the Convention Center, and me and my buddies were outside on our way in and something was just pounding the walls of the Convention Center and we go inside and this dude has his setup mounted in the bed of his truck lol.

Check out when he puts the tape on top of his ride:


You Tube


----------



## this n00b again

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SKI_VT* 
Anybody got the MtX Jackhammer?








I wanna see that thing in action!

i have 2x JBL SRX728, does that count?


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *this n00b again* 
i have 2x JBL SRX728, does that count?

It almost counts


----------



## rx7racer

Well I have always loved some Bass 305 to test and play around with my systems.

Here's a good tester from them.


You Tube


----------



## l4n b0y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *exileschild* 
bassotronics - bass i love you









this. gotta love that 8hz note in there









also


beats for my van -dj billy e


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Bassnectar... anything by him.


----------



## pbasil1

You Tube





Damn i miss my Re's!!!


----------



## ibfreeekout

Hmmm I usually test with anything Hardstyle or from the band Kataklysm.

Here's a video of a Kataklysm song:


You Tube





Pretty intense bass, then again black metal bands generally all do this.


----------



## pbasil1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *this n00b again*


i have 2x JBL SRX728, does that count?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SKI_VT*


Anybody got the MtX Jackhammer?








I wanna see that thing in action!


The jackhammer is a show piece, in reality it doesnt really perform that well. Many of 15"s and 18"s have destroyed it in SPL competitions.


----------



## [GNW] Firedog

A little more mainstream, but I remember this one always hit pretty hard back in the day when I was running four 12" MTXs.

  
 You Tube


----------



## 98uk

Wharfedale 9.1's and an Acoustic Energy Neo V2 Sub hooked up to a Cambridge Audio 640A V2. Win.


----------



## hometoast

Just link to these threads:
http://www.overclock.net/music/45252...-fanatics.html
http://www.overclock.net/music/75109...ones-boom.html


----------



## Scotteq

For you Jazz fans: Al DiMeola - "Kiss My Axe"* - 'The Embrace' (track 2) at about 1.46, 2.27, and again at about 3.30. BIG drum hits - and deep enough that (very mid~Fi Sennheiser) earbuds I have at work here don't even render the fundamental.

Ask yourself if your system delivers them with the authority to knock pictures off the wall, while preseving the clarity and detail of the smaller drums and keyboards going on at the same time.

*This should be part of any fan of Electric Jazz's collection anyhow.


----------



## SKI_VT

My System :/


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SKI_VT*


My System :/










Nothin' wrong with that.... you said free too?









Mine:


----------



## this n00b again

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pbasil1*


The jackhammer is a show piece, in reality it doesnt really perform that well. Many of 15"s and 18"s have destroyed it in SPL competitions.


^^ This.
i've seen the jackhammer in competitions.
it's over rated.

Im pretty sure my 2x srx JBL SRX728 can destroy it.
if you don't think so, i'll add 2x ev Force subs.

If you still don't think some. come visit me..
Mtx has got nothing on crown and qsc

on other words, im perfectly happy with 3x 10w6's


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *this n00b again*


^^ This.
i've seen the jackhammer in competitions.
it's over rated.

Im pretty sure my 2x srx JBL SRX728 can destroy it.
if you don't think so, i'll add 2x ev Force subs.

If you still don't think some. come visit me..
Mtx has got nothing on crown and qsc

on other words, im perfectly happy with 3x 10w6's


But can it blow off the Clothes of teh Women?


----------



## BKsMassive

Drum n Bass > This Thread.


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BKsMassive*


Drum n Bass > This Thread.


Go away hater!


----------



## Jelah

You Tube


----------



## alienguts

You Tube  



 
 so much better w/out lil wayne weezy breezing all over the track.

really though - all these compressed youtube links don't do these songs justice... youtube butchers sound quality worse than ipod butchers low end.


----------



## SKI_VT

Haha my SkullCandies have Subwoofers!!!

My life is complete


----------



## pioneerisloud

A lot of you are taking the term "subwoofer" too loosely. Most of the songs listed here are NOT to test subwoofers with, since the bass is too high of a frequency. There were a few good recommendations though.

What I personally use:
Tech N9ne - Demons
Young Jeezy - Put On
Bassotronics - Bass, I Love You
Test Tones

Your subwoofer shouldn't be picking up much higher than 60Hz. A lot of the music listed has high bass tones, which should not go to your subwoofer.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Wobble - V.I.C.


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

For deep testing, to see if the sub can hit the deep bass I use "Put On" by Young Jezzy.


You Tube


----------



## wontonforevuh

You Tube


----------



## SKI_VT

this ones got a bit of Bass to it








Not too much but i like it!


You Tube





On another note, i showed off my Subwoofer to my friend and he got scared when one of the windows started shaking








It was pretty









Anyone done the same?


----------



## h0thead132

My Personal Fave: Josh-Bass

  
 You Tube


----------



## SpunkyXL

You Tube


----------



## Darren9

Does anybody know the name of the origonal track in the first post?


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Darren9*   Does anybody know the name of the origonal track in the first post?  
 Its Bass can you hear me by Beat Dominator








  
 You Tube


----------



## supra_rz

i hate these tests cause i have a sealed enclosure in car







oh well my speakers on the other side love it http://www.overclock.net/10977997-post37.html


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supra_rz*


i hate these tests cause i have a sealed enclosure in car







oh well my speakers on the other side love it http://www.overclock.net/10977997-post37.html


closed enclosure?
Just drill a hole in the BOX!

and also nice set up!
I really dont get how you guys drive on the wrong side of the road though


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

one of my fav songs

  
 You Tube


----------



## EyesOpen

I primarily use the Logitech G35 usb headphones, but the system in my car is kickin!









Incriminator Audio 12"s 300w each
Memphis Audio PR1-500w
2ga wiring
2010 Mitsubishi Lancer GTS Sportback


PANTyRAiD - Enter The Machine


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SKI_VT* 
closed enclosure?
Just drill a hole in the BOX!

and also nice set up!
I really dont get how you guys drive on the wrong side of the road though









i bought my setup cause of the sql , i care about quality , a hole will ruin the bass and make it more deep which is unacceptable for me









for me is the same in usa hahhaha


----------



## 222Panther222

The quality is not the best but those two are good ones.

  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zg4AI6pjJdI


----------



## /Ben

Subbed for future self use. Getting decent receiver soon. I will post some songs when I get home.


----------



## hick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alienguts;11189204*
> here I'll post a bump and pics.
> 
> sub is active in front and theres another passive 12 underneath. the little bookshelf speakers up top are just sitting there.


That a Bic f12 sub?


----------



## Ralkyon

Bass Speakers on The Ground by Power Supply.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZtffxm8wX8[/ame]

Welcome Stranger by Bass Mekanik
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3mMc_ZPN0s[/ame]


----------



## amstech

Play Paul Wall's- Im on Patron....

makes my sub puke all over.


----------



## Dillmiester

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7w_W9C4ILg[/ame]


----------



## BillOhio

Sing Sing Sing by Benny Goodman... seriously... do it

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhyhP_5VfKM[/ame]


----------



## C.C.Reed

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yk_VCYt6IE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yk_VCYt6IE0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yk_VCYt6IE0[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## frankth3frizz

i use 3 peat - Lil wayne







it has the low bass and the high bass.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Idi8Fr1XNxM[/ame]


----------



## Jesse^_^

Eazy E does the trick. Especially Real Mother

ing g's


----------



## SHNS0

Chemical Brothers - Under the Influence

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8Q5j9kXT_o[/ame]

0:14.

This one is able to bring any subwoofer to its knees and make your eardrums implode.


----------



## Mark the Bold

Now this isn't a cheezy bass for the heck of it test video; This will test your sub's ability to MUSICALLY deliver dynamic bass. I use this song on all car installs to make sure there is a clear distinction between the various drums and syropy bass guitar in the song.

One of the best drummers of our generation, Danny Carey with one of the best bass guitarists of our generation, Justin Chancellor. Enjoy:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ThYVnzBnHk[/ame]


----------



## 222Panther222

Found 2 other that is very low

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18M2MdBjFIk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXqEIW8gWGM[/ame]


----------



## Lyfskills

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTR7yvONCV8[/ame]

Awesome on my single 12" to bad I hate this genre.


----------



## nowcontrol

One of my favorite pieces from 1991.


----------



## Yumyums

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPB2uZZV3HU[/ame]

This one sound's great


----------



## frankth3frizz

i need new subs! my subs fail at 80% of the tests xD


----------



## Dissentience

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVwEvoBmv10[/ame]


----------



## Lifeshield

Musically pretty much anything by Busta Rhymes will push a subwoofer to its limit.

I like this one.





















Omni Trio and the Moving Shadow label in general are pretty good too.






Just lush.

But if you want to test your subwoofer it's all about the proper subwoofer testing tracks!


----------



## unexpectedly

I use beastie boys to disturb my neighbors. I literally feel the floor of the 2nd story in my office vibrate with it. And all the metal cabinets in my business rattle...

Sometimes I really can't stand hearing their music (& singing) at my desk...


----------



## nowcontrol

You could , if you like, download this

and run the sine-wave thru the complete frequency range one by one with the generator on the left.


----------



## Rommel

Murder by Vaski

/thread.


----------



## Brenton123

Gotta love bass


----------



## BillOhio

I know this isn't a song, but it's pretty fun with a lot of bass and all the explosions. My desktop speakers are front ported and whenever something explodes I feel the thump of the sub and a shot of air on my hands. Anyway...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6O6iw0uknI[/ame]


----------

